# Whole home over home network stopped working



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I use my home network for Whole Home. I have since the days of CE testing. It's worked fine - until today. My wife told me she couldn't watch a show from the bedroom HR21-200 on the living room HR24-100. I tried a few different shows and got the following message each time:

Playback failed. No audio/video data packets received from server

I then went to the bedroom and tried watching the shows and they worked fine, so I don't think there's anything wrong with the recordings. I then tried watching an HR24 show on the HR21. The show played fine. I checked the network settings on each and ran a system test on each and everything looked fine. I've rebooted each DVR and my router, but all to no avail. I don't know what else to do.

Since the HR24 works fine as a server but the HR21 all of a sudden doesn't, is the problem the HR21? The HR24 is only 4 weeks old.

What can I do to get whole home working again? Nothing's changed with any of my networking or settings or anything. What do I do?

Thanks.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Check your network settings on each of the DVRs and let us know what they are. Also, take a look at this thread for some ideas with regards to using your home network...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185713

- Merg


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Indiana627 said:


> I use my home network for Whole Home. I have since the days of CE testing. It's worked fine - until today. My wife told me she couldn't watch a show from the bedroom HR21-200 on the living room HR24-100. I tried a few different shows and got the following message each time:
> 
> Playback failed. No audio/video data packets received from server
> 
> ...


Mark:

I have had this happen from time to time with various receivers and as an obsessive compulsive I have played around till they fixed themselves. You've done the basics though sometimes a second reboot on the HR21 clears it up.

I've also tried adding an extra letter to the network name, rerun network setup and that has fixed it (I then set the name back).

Also on the HR24 do a list and check it's options (yellow button) and see if its now only looking at it's local playlist toggle his to do so and then back. On the HR21 see if it has been set to not share it's playlist, if it is toggle it off and back on.

Don "ain't unsupported fun?:grin:" Bolton


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

hr24-100.......bet issue lies here.

rerun network setup. assign static ip. make sure dhcp server can never try to assign that ip to anything. been down this road.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> hr24-100.......bet issue lies here.
> 
> rerun network setup. assign static ip. make sure dhcp server can never try to assign that ip to anything. been down this road.


concur .. I expect a tweak in the coming weeks that will significantly improve this. Probably you can just go to the HR24, go into network setup and "Connect" again. Once the next rev shows up, this problem should all but vanish.

This is not an issue with your home network .. If it generally works fine, then your network is good to go. This is a specific issue that I experienced myself for a number of weeks. After working with DIRECTV on it, I can say without a doubt that it works very well now. I just don't know exactly when it will be pushed to everyone - but it shouldn't be much longer..


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

David MacLeod said:


> hr24-100.......bet issue lies here.
> 
> rerun network setup. assign static ip. make sure dhcp server can never try to assign that ip to anything. been down this road.


OK, I will rerun network setup on the HR24. Full disclosure: I'm not an IT expert, so how exactly do I assign the HR24 a static ip? And what ip should I use? And then how do I make sure the dhcp server never tries to use that ip? And oh yeah, what is a dhcp server? :lol:



Doug Brott said:


> This is a specific issue that I experienced myself for a number of weeks. After working with DIRECTV on it, I can say without a doubt that it works very well now. I just don't know exactly when it will be pushed to everyone - but it shouldn't be much longer..


Good to hear a fix is coming.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> concur .. I expect a tweak in the coming weeks that will significantly improve this. Probably you can just go to the HR24, go into network setup and "Connect" again. Once the next rev shows up, this problem should all but vanish.
> 
> This is not an issue with your home network .. If it generally works fine, then your network is good to go. This is a specific issue that I experienced myself for a number of weeks. After working with DIRECTV on it, I can say without a doubt that it works very well now. I just don't know exactly when it will be pushed to everyone - but it shouldn't be much longer..


Is that why I've had random times where my HR24-100 has a pop up message saying it disconnected from the network? All the while the BB DECA has all greens.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I went into the HR24's Advanced Network Setup and this is what was listed:

IP 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway 192.168.1.1

I didn't change any of these and then hit Connect. The resulting screen listed OK next to every field and said Ethernet connected and Internet connected. It listed a result code of 88-593. I then tried to watch a show from the HR21 and still got the no data packets message.

I then went to Network Services and hit Connect Now. I got a message saying unable to start network services with code 206. I tried again and got the same result.

I then did a system test and the only error I got was that it couldn't detect a dial tone since I don't have a phone line connected to it.

I then went into the system info screen and the STB services port show N/A 206, and then Status was - (dash) and Audio Service Port was also a -.

What else should I try? TV Apps are working on the HR24, although slowly, so clearly it's getting to and through my router out to the net. And the HR21 can play shows from the HR24. How can I get the HR24 to play shows from the HR21 again? As my wife just told me again, "Most of my shows are on the HR21." Uh-oh.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I went into my router's admin section and it says HHCP Server is enabled. The starting IP address is 192.168.1.100 and the Maximum Number of DHCP Users is set to 50. Even with our various devices, we've not given more than 50 the passphrase to join our secured network. I checked for a new firmware but the router is already running the latest firmware.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Is that why I've had random times where my HR24-100 has a pop up message saying it disconnected from the network? All the while the BB DECA has all greens.


This is the symptom yes ..


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Indiana .. If "Connect Now" didn't bring it up, you can try system restart.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> This is the symptom yes ..


Thanks Doug...I was starting to worry my faithful -100 was crapping out.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> concur .. I expect a tweak in the coming weeks that will significantly improve this. Probably you can just go to the HR24, go into network setup and "Connect" again. Once the next rev shows up, this problem should all but vanish.
> 
> This is not an issue with your home network .. If it generally works fine, then your network is good to go. This is a specific issue that I experienced myself for a number of weeks. After working with DIRECTV on it, I can say without a doubt that it works very well now. I just don't know exactly when it will be pushed to everyone - but it shouldn't be much longer..


Is this not an issue with the HR24-500? I've been running 2 of them on my LAN using DHCP for months sans issue. However I have experienced what he's seeing on other DVRs (HR20-700, HR22-100, HR23-700) all have done and odd thing or two over time that manifests itself as reported and my "add tinfoil", bang it right here approach has always brought back joy

Don "make it leave a little white dot on the screen after shutdown and you've got something" Bolton


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Indiana627 said:


> I went into my router's admin section and it says HHCP Server is enabled. The starting IP address is 192.168.1.100 and the Maximum Number of DHCP Users is set to 50. Even with our various devices, we've not given more than 50 the passphrase to join our secured network. I checked for a new firmware but the router is already running the latest firmware.


without being familar with your specific router I hesitate to advice, but if the 24-100 uses ip ending in -100 and -100 is first address in your range I would, on router, either permanently assign that ip to the mac address of the 24-100 or I would change the ip range up one. for example start at -101 or something.

the key for me was to make sure the ip the 24-100 was using could never in any way shape or form be used for, or presented to, any other device.
in my experience it seemed as if the 24-100 was not always letting the dhcp server (router in your case) that it still used that ip and the ip was made available for reuse.
I experienced this using router(s) as dhcp server as well as actual windows server 2008r2 dhcp server.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Indiana .. If "Connect Now" didn't bring it up, you can try system restart.


I rebooted it last night to no avail. Should I try it again?

I assume the HR24 not being able to start network services is the problem right? Should I change the IP address in the advance setup screen? Maybe change it from .100 to .125 or something? I checked the HR21 advance setup screen and all its numbers are the same as the HR24 except its IP is .101.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

David MacLeod said:


> without being familar with your specific router I hesitate to advice, but if the 24-100 uses ip ending in -100 and -100 is first address in your range I would, on router, either permanently assign that ip to the mac address of the 24-100 or I would change the ip range up one. for example start at -101 or something.
> 
> the key for me was to make sure the ip the 24-100 was using could never in any way shape or form be used for, or presented to, any other device.
> in my experience it seemed as if the 24-100 was not always letting the dhcp server (router in your case) that it still used that ip and the ip was made available for reuse.
> I experienced this using router(s) as dhcp server as well as actual windows server 2008r2 dhcp server.


You posted as I wast typing my previous response to Doug. My router is Linksys WRT54G. How would I assign IP .100 to the mac address of the HR24?

Or could I change the IP address listed on the HR24 advanced setup screen to something else besides .100? Like .125 or something?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> You posted as I wast typing my previous response to Doug. My router is Linksys WRT54G. How would I assign IP .100 to the mac address of the HR24?
> 
> Or could I change the IP address listed on the HR24 advanced setup screen to something else besides .100? Like .125 or something?


As I posted above, check out the following thread for setting up static IP addresses...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185713

- Merg


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

So I set my HR24 IP address to 192.168.1.125. Then when going to network services, I was able to get network services started (although it said the test connection failed). But even with network services started, still no luck getting shows from the HR21 to play on the HR24. After reading your FAQ, it looks like I should have picked a static IP of something like 192.168.1.099 right? I'll try that in a little once my daughter's done with her bedtime show.

Also, to test my internet connection I downloaded a 30 minute SD program from HGTV on demand. This show has been downloading for over 2 hours now and is only 50% done. My download speed is over 10 Mbps (just tested today), so obviously something is wrong.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

So I just set the IP address to 192.168.1.90. After hitting connect now, it said everything was OK. Going to the system info screen, under network it lists STB services port as 27161, status 5000. The audio services port is 27162. Network and internet are both "connected." 

Now to try to play a show from the HR21.... well it started to play about 1 second and then froze for about 10 seconds, then it played another 2 seconds, and then froze again for about 1 minute. I then hit exit and went back to live TV on the HR24. So obviously some progress, but still not working right.

What should I try now?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I waited 15 minutes and tried playing the same show from the bedroom HR21 (an SD show). This time I got the no data packets message again.

Getting really annoyed. I just want it to work like it has since whole home was first introduced. It worked great for over a year with my old HR21-100, and it worked fine for the first 3+ weeks since I replaced the HR21-100 with the HR24-100. I have no idea what could have caused it to stop working all of a sudden yesterday.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Now I just went into the system info screen and STB service port is back to N/A 206. I went to network services and tried to restart them and got message saying they couldn't be started 206. What the frak?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Now I just went into the system info screen and STB service port is back to N/A 206. I went to network services and tried to restart them and got message saying they couldn't be started 206. What the frak?


I wish I had more to offer, as when any of mine have done this rebooting the [or all] receivers has resolved this.
FWIW the whole network services is a complete waste of your time. The closest thing it has to do with anything is for TVApps. It has zero to do with MRV.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Ok, good to know. Maybe that's why my TV Apps have been very slow lately.

Are the problems I'm experiencing purely software related? Or could there be a hardware problem?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

As for a VOD taking a while to download, the choke point for the downloads is usually the DirecTV servers and not your Internet connection.

As for the missing data packets error, Doug Brott mentioned above how there seems to be an issue with MRV on the HR24-100. While it is disconcerting that you can't watch shows in the HR24, I'd ask you to be patient while a fix apparently comes down the line.

As for the static IP address, setting it to 192.168.1.90 should be fine if the DHCP range ends at .50.

- Merg

- Merg


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Well I think I got my problem fixed!

I went downstairs and figured out which network cable was for the HR24 and then moved it to a different port on the router and VOILA! whole home is now working just as it always did! And TV Apps are faster again and VOD downloads as fast as usual! I still get the 'unable to start network services 206' error but I guess who cares as long as everything is working.

So I guess either the port the HR24 was connected to on the router went bad (is that possible)? Or maybe the cable had just gotten loose - but I don't know how that would have happened as the router sits near the ceiling on top of the computer cabinet way out of reach of my kids' hands. I guess to test more I could plug the cable back into the old port and then try whole home. That should tell me if it's the port or if the cable was just loose.

Thanks everyone for your help with this. I guess I could have saved everyone a lot of time by checking the router and cable out first. Have a happy 4th!


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> Well I think I got my problem fixed!
> 
> I went downstairs and figured out which network cable was for the HR24 and then moved it to a different port on the router and VOILA! whole home is now working just as it always did! And TV Apps are faster again and VOD downloads as fast as usual! I still get the 'unable to start network services 206' error but I guess who cares as long as everything is working.
> 
> ...


Very possible a port croaked on a router or switch.

Diagnostic rule #1... always start at square one.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> Well I think I got my problem fixed!
> 
> I went downstairs and figured out which network cable was for the HR24 and then moved it to a different port on the router and VOILA! whole home is now working just as it always did! And TV Apps are faster again and VOD downloads as fast as usual! I still get the 'unable to start network services 206' error but I guess who cares as long as everything is working.
> 
> ...


Very possible that the port went bad. That does happen. As for the cable being loose in the port, I would doubt that would be the issue, however, check the cable end itself to make sure that the cable end is securely on the cable itself.

- Merg


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Glad it's working now.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Yup should have moved the cable around to begin with but it never even dawned on me until I was laying in bed last night.


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

I have had similar issues on a wireless g network. An upgrade to an N router solved most of my problems. Although I have had to use the trick you used - pulling the Ethernet cables and plugging them back in to get MRV working again.


----------

